# The Official WWDC-EhMac thread!



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Things are starting to trickle in!

- New Backup 1.2.2 at .Mac.

"With Backup 1.2.2, the music you buy from the new iTunes Music Store can easily be copied to CD or DVD for safe storage thanks to the new QuickPick option. You'll also find a handy QuickPick for backing up Safari settings, plus a QuickPicks customization feature that hides QuickPicks you don't use."

- http://www.thinksecret.com/news/wwdc03photos.html photos from WWDC, including some covered-up banners, etc.

- http://www.mac.com/1/pantherpreview.html .Mac & Panther - the big new changes!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

I have a nice high-speed connection here, and i'm 'dialed-in' to someone at the WWDC event, via iChat, so I'll have some relatively live updates. I'll update on the fly as info flows, but feel free to double-post if you have info too!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Isn't Jfpoole there in person at the keynote?


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Yeah, he should be, but I'm not sure if he has connectivity (airport or whatever). It's not with him that i'll be providing reports through.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

The panther page has been pulled. at least I get a 404 page not found now...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey, it isn't official until I say its official!







 Ok... now its official.  

Live stream, me want live stream! Info! Me need info! More input Stephanie!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

wowee!!!!
check out this on think secret
Krispy Kremes galore for all the attendees
I wish I was there now!

http://www.thinksecret.com/cgi-bin/pic.cgi?i=/archives/images/wwdc03photos/krispykreme.jpg&p=wwdc03photos


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In a way, this is like getting the World Series results, batter by batter, over Western Union Telegraph. We've come a long way........in a circle.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

.Mac/Panther stuff, thanks to RtC:

http://www.mac.com/WebObjects/Welcome.woa/14/wa/login?aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en&identifier=Ru5iZEAmVIz42PwC


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

A new start. I want my, I want my, I want my new G5.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

He he... get your Visa's ready.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore/

Apple store is updating...


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

.Mac has a new look that looks similar to the shot of iDisk in the Panther Preview, with a list of icons at left in Column view mode instead of a toolbar. Can we infer that Finder will have a similar metal interface? Looks good to me, as I prefer column view.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The Apple Store site is down!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Anybody got a link to keynote updates?


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

http://www.chaosmint.com/ updates


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs:

"We have so much new stuff for you today".

"We may have to take a break in the middle".


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs:

"Developers, Airport Extreme.. <CRLKLGKLF ZZZT>

Cut off... 

sec.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Here's another Live update:

http://www.macminute.com/wwdc2003.html


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"We will ship out 1Millionth iPod this month"
FIve milliuon songs sold on iTunes music store"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2003/06/23/keynote/


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"SIx months of beta'ing the software, Safari goes gold - Safari 1.0"

"Releasing on the Apple site in a few hours"

"Safari SDK today"

"I want to talk about OSX now"

"Over the last 2 yerars, 500,000 acvtive users to 7 million active users"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"We have a Kick-ass OS - thank you!"

"we're going to preview Panther for you"

"Mac OS X is the most popular Unix in the world"

"Panther has a brand new finder"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"New user centric finder vs. COmputer centric"
(Steve showing how the finder works on Panther)

"Fast-searching is now implemented, with labels, dynamic network browser, and Action buttons"
(Demoing Panther some more)


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ continued:

(Btw, there appears to be a webcam device on SJ's display)

"Next, iDisk."

"Autosync from iDisk in the background"

"iDisk is a local folder now"

"Then, you modify files on your local disk"
"and in the background iSync syncs itself"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ keeps talking:

"New feature - Expose"

"Beautiful multi-tasking OS"

"Many people use 9 to 10 applications at once"

"All you want to do is move one window to the front.."

"Expose works for that"

"Using an applescript opens lots of apps and windows"

(Crowd is wowing a lot!!)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Keep em coming Neil! We're listening!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"It's like a zoom out of the desktop"
(more 'woo's from the crowd)

"Trigger expose with a keycombination or via screencorners, or 2nd mouse button"

(hmmm...)


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"It works using Quartz Extreme"

"There's now a way to encrypt yur home folder'
"with one checkbox, for security"
"Weve reeally improved mail for Panther"
"Addresses ar enow objects"
"New things with mail"
(showing new mail)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was thinking that too. My money is on a new Pro Mouse and Keyboard today.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

All the update sites are overloaded so keep up the good work Neil!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Me too. 

Come on, Baby! Papa needs a new two button pro-mouse!!!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Fortunately, I am having good luck with MacMinute at the moment. They are updating sometimes twice per minute.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ipsec based vpn (if that means anything to any of you)


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(SJ showing Mail with Safari HTML rendering of New York TImes, extremely quickly!)

"Emails and email addresses are now objects"

(demoing mail again)
(viewing mail as threads)
(very fast)

"Viewing email and managing email is much easier"
(finishing demoing mail in Panther)

(built-in Fax capabilities, in Panther)

"Works the same way as printing"

(ugh, having a hard time keeping up here, folks - pardong my nhon-corrected typos)

"New codec for QUickTime..."

(pixlets, from PIXAR)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Built in Fax


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

You are doing excellent Neil,

RtC


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

finally a built in fax... this is really great news as a good fax program is still missing for osx.

Parousia


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

Pixlets - super high-quality studio codec"

"Film quality material"
"HD quality, named after PIXAR"
"48bits/pixel sour sata"

"Full screen"
24sps, Stereo"
"With the Codec, you can play HD quality video on a powerbook, full screen..."
(demoing this now...)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Die FAXstf... DIE


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs continues to talk and demo stuff:

" We've never seen a codec like this!"
(Matrix evolutions trailer now plays, as a demo, in Pixlets HD format)

(no noticeable artefacting)

"Preview in Panther is the fastest PDF view in the world"

" PDF is the core in OS X"
(demonstrating rendering...)
(comparing with a PC Acrobat reader etc)
(3x as fast as PC)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Fastest PDF reader in the world. PDF at the core of the system.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Preview renders faster than Windows Acrobat 6.28 seconds to
scroll though 978 pages of a PDF, when the fasted PC does it in 71 seconds.


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Kinda steals the thunder from Microsoft and Intel. Heh. Can't exactly envision Wintel owners with 5 open connections to Andy Groves lastest mutterings.

Panther is a must buy (of course). Lots of pro features....Pixlets codec runs on a 1 GHz powerbook! Heck, that's the new bottom-end!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

searching in PDFs! On the Fly Postscript to PDF conversion.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

This is way to fast for my little mind to comprehend. A new QT codec that is HD quality wow. And what is "ipsec based vpn"

John


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs yakkin' away, on Stage, at WWDC:

"918 PDF pages viewed in Panther in 3 seconds"
"On the fly thumbnailing"
"Search works very fast"

"In mac os x, you can create PDS on any app
Fastest PDF reading, fastest PDF seartching"
"On the fly postrcipt PDF conversion"
"Make an inkjet printer as a postricpy printer ont he network"
"Fast user swithcing"
"Windows XP has it"
"We're gonna get there, but make it faster and nicer"

(demoing this)
(CHanging users by pushing a button, lots of people in crowding hollering at this feature)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

New iChat icon has a play pause icon inside the chat bubble.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"Boom! THat simple"
"Ajother new Pro feature"
"Based on popular requests"
"Pro Font managemewnt"
"FInd Fonts REALLY fast"
"users swithching rotates the full desktop mapped on a cube"
(Gamecube style?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iChat: 25% of customers use it routinely; iCHat AV =
Audio/Video.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iChat AV: the A stands for audio, the V stands for video.
Video Conferencing For The Rest Of Us.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"New iCHat, iChat AV, beyond text chat, Video and sound chat"
"Video conferencing for the rest of us"
"Access it right from the Buddy List"
"Text, Audio, Video chat - either or"
"Zero setup or configuration"
"You literally plug-in the camera and everytjhing works"
"No pjhone numbers or IP addresses to type, you just need the budyy name"


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

YESSSSSS!!!



> "Pro Font managemewnt"
> "FInd Fonts REALLY fast"


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

woo! vid AND audio chat!

p.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ yaks some more:

"iChat AV works with Rendezvous aswell"
"Works with any Firewire camera, camcorders if youi want, broadband for video conferencing"
"every business has broadband, as do most schools"
(demoing iCHat AV with Phil Shiller)


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"Tell us something, Phil..."
"We can even make this fullscreen..."
"Weve been using this for over a month at Apple"
"This completely changes the way we work"
"I can call Phil at 11PM"
"The first public video conferencing with iChat AV"
"Audio conference with Paris"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs:

"There is a Picture in picture (PIP) of you wjhen video conferencing"

"The icon changes from a phone to a camera, when you connect a camera"

(Demoing a video conference to Paris (I think), Full screen).

"I love France"

"This is totally going to change the way we work"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This is just *great* - thanks & keep it up!

All other Mac sites are bogged down or inaccessible so it's nice to get updates here. Nothin' like homegrown...


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"All right, WOOO! (yeah, that's Steve)"

"What is it like to receive a call?"
(demoing this)
(Somebody calling)
(Al Gore on the video conference demo, calling)

"This thing is very cool (Al Gore talking)"
"You're the first board member of Apple using this"
(Al Gore showing off)

"iChat AV - really big for the Education market"
"Family, friends, work, etc"
"All driven on IM"
"Standard Video/Audio Codecs"

---- FREE BETA TODAY !!! ----

"Runs on Panther and Jaguar"


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Neil: You're doing a great job...this has turned out to be the best of the best as far as WWDC news is concerned.

Kudos to you and the Mayor.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

This is excellent, go team!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ @ WWDC:

"There are hundreds of new features in Panther"
"We want YOU to be the first to have it"
"Panther commercially available for the end of the year"

(Neily: DRAT!)

"$129.00 US"

(talking about competition etc)
(Windows Bashing and so forth)

(iChat AV, included with Panther. $24 US for final Jaguar version)

"COmpanion product announing today"
"iSight camera, 640x480 res, built-in mic, 1 single FireWire port, Power, Video, audio in 1 port (like iPod a bit)"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ernst, we are up on Signal Hill receiving wireless Morse Code signals from WWDC via the ehMacLand satellite. If only Marconi had it this good..........


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

I knew you would not see if prior to the end of the year.. all the hype for nothing... 

Cool camera, but what about all those people that have old USB cams...

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. You knew it was not going to be free eh?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yes... death to iBot... Long live iSight!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(Making comparisons to competiting webcam products)

"The iSight is a much better product than the iBot from Orange Micro"

"We think video conferencign has failed due to the camera positioning"

(New camera position, mo8unts right into the powerbook, back of iMac, Cinema displays, etc)

"Isight Cam is the size of an AA battery, at half length"

"Aluminum body"

(NeilY: Okj, wherew can I buy one NOOOOOWWW!!!)

"iSight: $149 US"

"Available Today"
"All developers get one free"

(people going insane in the crowd, mass rampaging etc - total chaos)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Neil, I give it about 30 minutes until the first one is on eBay.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

For a few cameras.. the devlopers are real suck ups..

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"That's iSight"

"Next big topic? XCode"

"Speed"

"Developer Tools from Jaguar 10x slower than Codewarrior"

"We've changed the rules of the game..."


"You can set-up xcode to use resources on the net automatically"

(Removed the need to link)
"Starts compiling while editing"
"Predictive COmpile"
"Make changes to appls while they are running"


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

you seem very bitter today RtC.....  

p.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Not bitter, just seeing thru all the hype.. like kids in a candy store.. 

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. I will be buying Panther, but at 129 US every update, starting to get tired of it...


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs @ WWDC:

(demoing XCODE, etc)

"Juaguar: 29seconds to compile (a demo). Panther - 3-seconds for the same code"

(More demoing etc)


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Just think...

129 US for Panther
if you buy the cam another bit of cash...
.Mac renewal very shortly 99 US
if they announce anything more, that is more and more..

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

WORLDS FASTEST PERSONAL COMPUTER!!!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve Jobs:

(demoing XCode some more)

"XCode included in Panther"

"Now, G5 - the world's Fastest personal computer"
"Amazing"
"Chip syystem and proiduct"
"Premature Specs on Apple store - it's true"
"Coolest Processor in personal computer market"
"Its amazing, and called the G5"

"Up to 2GHz, 1GHz bus speed, 64-bit proicessoer"

"Fuilt for full SMP for dual-proc sstems"
New architecture, fhighest bandwidth in history"

"12-unit core, 215 in-flight iunstructions, G4 can do 16, DUal pipeline desiogn" 1 load and store


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

SJ_"premature specs on site were a mistake but true"


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

G5/IBM 970 official!!!!!!!

Booyah!!!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

G5 whoohooo!!!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

no more quotation marks. can't keep iup:

Massive branch prediction logic, just the beggining, 120nanometer process, 8-layer copper interconnects, 58 million transistors, 300mm Die wafers
(crowd going totally totally insane!!!!!)
(sjhowing giant 12-inch die wafers, untouched by human hands)
(showing picts of the factory)

http://www.chaosmint.com/wwdc/isight.jpg jpeg image of camera


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"Very advanced technology, Only IBM and apple can produce this tecnology."

'working very closely with IBM when working on the G5"

"G5 system controller - Point to point architecture"

"6 times faster than G4 - 8GB bandwidth"
"1 CPU doesn't slow down the other one"
"No slowdown at all for DUal Proc systtems"


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

DROOL DROOL DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm wearing out my refresh button!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"400MHz DDR RAM architecture"
"APG 8x Pro slot"
"Latest AGP, 133MHz PCI-X slots"
(!!!!! NeilY)

"8x the bandwidth of the PowerPC G4"
"200Mhz PCI slots"
"Serial ATA bus for data"
"1.5GB/sec bandwidth for storage"
"Both firewire Ethernet, 802.11g, optical in/out"
"Single and DUial proc configs"
"8GB Mem max"


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeee-ha. Out from the wasteland. Eat this Intel.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"6.4GB/sec mem bandwidth"
"40x times faster... ?"
"Entire DVD in less than a second"
"4x Superdrive"
"GeForce FX Ultra 5200 in low-end mopdels"
(Neily: BARF!)
"Radeon 9600 Pro in hiogheer-end models"
(NeilY: BArf!)
(Showing the new enclosure"

All Aluminun, square, can see through it.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(pics to come, i'm sure)

"Computer-controlled cooling system"
"9-fans in the enclosure"
"A lot quieter than you'd think"
"35dBa at normal room temp"

(SJ now talking about the leaked screenshot)

"Handles are on the new case of the PowerMac G5"


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Steve @ WWDC:

3 models:

single 1.6GHz G5, $2000 US
middle - $2399, Top-end: $2999 US

(COmparing with a PC now)

"Same thing, but cheaper, and Dell's is $4000 US"
"Shipping in August"
"World's fastest personal computer"


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

9 fans......!!! there goes the stupid powerbook rumour.


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

Pricing's not good enough!  

BOOOOOOOoooo... Naughty Apple!!!

This PREMIUM pricing crap's starting to REALLY ANNOY ME!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(Talking about SPecs and Specs testing)

1.6, 1.8, 2.0 DP

(Single processor tests - smashes through P4 and Xeons)


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Tomac
Pricing's not good enough!

BOOOOOOOoooo... Naughty Apple!!! 


A machine that is 8 times faster than current models for the same price and your whining about it?
Get a PC if you want a cheap box.


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

3 Models:

1.6GHz $1999 
1.8GHz $2399
Dual 2GHz $2999

Tomac, get real. The low end is at least double the performance of todays top end dual. The top end is over 4X. These will be sucked up. This is unprecedented.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

"Faster than a DUal Xeon machine"

(DUal G5 vs Dual Xeon testing, with classic Apps)

(Greg Gilly is on stage)
(Leaves stage)
(Phil Schiller on stage now)


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

The G5 prices... is that U.S. or Canadian dollars?


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(Dueling the Duals)
(Opening Finding Nemo Poster)
(G5 = already fully opened it, Xeon is "thinking")
(Xeon is still rendering it)
(G5 is 2.1x faster than the Xeon)
(Luxology Brad Peebler is entering Stage)


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Q: "The G5 prices... is that U.S. or Canadian dollars?"

A: US dollars.


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

What will this do to current Power Mac sales.......? Ballast?


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

These new towers aren't shipping till August?? That stinks...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Neil.... what a phenom job!

BUT WHERE IS THE NEW POWERBOOK?!?!?1 I havw to run to a meeting...  

I guess I'll get the news later... DAMN!!

H!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(Talking about compile times, application performance (Brad Peebler))

http://homepage.mac.com/owlboy/wwdc56.jpg

http://shovelbeating.org/~matthew/g5.jpg


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm desperate to see "REAL WORLD" numbers on these rigs. Maybe I was a bit too harsh, but I think we're going to see these rigs "starting" at around $3000 CDN -- where "is" the low-end machine??? $2300-$$2500CDN for the "low-end" should be where the price is at to begin with. 

Of course, once I see the REAL benchmarks I'll slap myself for my backlash. 

These machines -- including the low-end 1.6GHz G5 -- had better MURDER 3.2GHz Pentium 4's in performance!!!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The Mayor should ask Apple Canada for an iSight for every EhMac member!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

SJ:

(lots of Developer Execs/VIPs entering & exiting stage)

(Some benchmarking, but w/o a point of reference, hard to image/figure out, so won't post the results here)

SJ: "It's the Dream Machine"

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/zrl-m2/macg5.html


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Great pic linx Neil. Stellar job....!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

WWDC Event:

"It's the machine all musicians have been waiting for"

"1000 notes can be plated at the same time"

"High quality 24-bit stereo - the G5 has the pwoer to do it"

"And it only uses 25% processing power to do that"


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Tomac:

*I'm desperate to see "REAL WORLD" numbers on these rigs. Maybe I was a bit too harsh, but I think we're going to see these rigs "starting" at around $3000 CDN -- where "is" the low-end machine??? $2300-$$2500CDN for the "low-end" should be where the price is at to begin with. * 

Tomac, the rough currency conversion puts the new G5 low end machine at about $2500.00 - $ 2600.00 CAN. Which means we probably will be seeing more concurrent prices as our dollar does better vs US greenback.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

WWDC Event:

(Demoing eLogic Logic vs. CuBase on the PC)
(Matrix music, pC will go first)
(PC is using all of its processing power, and it's breaking up)
(On mac, verrrry smooth, no break-up)
(G5, using far less CPU Utilization)
(G5 sounds far better)

(Steve Jobs takes the Stage @ WWDC again)

"Adobe Photoshop is 2x faster on the G5 than the PC"

"Luxology is 2.3x faster"

"Woldfranm (?) is 2.2x faster"

(SJ talking about the future)

"IBM and Apple within 12 months will be at 3.0GHz"

(Showing a Video)


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

I forgot that all models -- including the low-end -- have SuperDrives. Now the prices seem a bit more in line, when I take that into consideration. 

Oops -- naughty Tomac.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

WWDC Event:

(Video of Apple G5 playing)

Video: "Completely new from the ground up!"

(Video done)

(Jonathan Ives interview)


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Wolfram makes Mathamatica a scientific calculation app.


----------



## G5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Standing ovation for Neil!!!

Standing ovation for G5!!!

It's gonna be a long hot Summer......


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Is he going to say "oh, one more little thing ..." again?


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

WWDC event:

Jonathan Ives talking: (insert SOHO accent here!)

"Amazing feat of engineering"
"Faster than any Linux workstation..."
"One kick-ass machine..."

(J.Ives video finished)

Steve Jobs:

"So, I would like to take a moment to thank the folks at Apple who have been working on this for a long time"

"Panther a studding release, Thanking all the teams, And the G5 and (not sure who's talking here, it's all mixed up) the awesome support from Apple"

"Innovate, that's why we're here"

"Less than 6 months ago, 12" and 17" PowerBook"
"Safari, iLife, FCP4, Most popular vide somftware in the world"

"Inluding iTunes., landmark release with Panther"

"iSight cameera, XVode, and the PowerMac G5"

"All in the frist 6 months of 2003".

Steve jobs leaves the stage.

- - - -OVER - - - 

N.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Incredible job Neil. Really excellent.

My brain is still spinning on all this new info...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Check out the pics when you have a second - the new enclosure is *nothing* like the one that appeared in the Apple uh, website _accident_... and nothing like any of the many speculative designs we've seen. It's clever (as usual with Apple), almost severe looking.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks a lot Neil! Excellent job, much appreciated!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Oh man. THat was hard to transcribe.
12" AlPB in my lap, and PC keyboard in mhy hands abbove it, staring on three LCD dispalys on PC. Going back and forth, back and forth. For 2.256 hrs solid.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Store is back up.

John


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I cannot believe there was no update to the PowerBook or iBook lines!!! 

iSight is nifty though.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

You're welcome.

APple.com store updated!


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

*takes a deep breath*

wow. thanks neil!!

p.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

G5s are STARTING at $2799 Canadian!!!  

iSight is $219.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

How long have people been longing for a new generation of cpus? 2 years?
It all looks really incredible, the prices will fall back in the next year as the technology is absorbed through all their line


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Neil you da man! Thanks for the effort.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

i can't get into the apple store!!!

p.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Neil, you did an incredible job of listening/viewing, understanding, writing/transcribing -- a true right and left brain undertaking. I trust you weren't chewing gum and humming O Canada, or else you might have gone into hyperdrive.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Somebody at Apple has got to get their webmasters new glasses...

I just popped into the Store, where they're asking you to 

"Choose your PowerMac G3"

with

"Dual PowerPC G4 Processors up to 1.42 Ghz"










M


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

safari 1.0 avail. thru SU.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Neil. great job! Better than MacNN!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

http://www.apple.com/pr/photos/powermac/pmg5.html

Also, the Stream is now streaming.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

The Apple Store is open and there's tons of G5 info.

One huge downside for me: Only one extra bay for a hard drive! There's no room for more. That bites.


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

You can downgrade from the SuperDrive to combo drive and hack off $299. Great way to save some dough at the expense of functionality.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Neil - nice job.

I watched a sat feed, and I strongly suggest you watch the stream, its beyond worth it!

I want Panther... DROOL, expose...









When are the laptop upgrades coming?!?

[ June 23, 2003, 04:50 PM: Message edited by: Chealion ]


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I can't see why your complaining about price. 4200 CDN for a dual 2GHz is a great deal. They'll being flying off the shelves. I'm sure I paid alot more than that for my dual 800MHz G4, and a single 1.8GHz G5 looks like it will perform on par with or better than a P4 3GHz.

I also see the ATI Radeon 9800 Pro is available as a BTO option. 

Damn, do we have to wait till August now to see, reviews and performance benchmarks (other than Apple's)?

Hmmm... now I'll have to decide in August whether to get the single 1.8GHz or the dual 2.0GHz. Not really sure I need the dual, if the performance othe 1.8GHZ is as good as they say.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I wonder how long it'll take before we see animated drawings of a PowerMac G5 trouncing a PowerMac G4?  I can just see a PowerMac G5 bouncing up to a PowerMac G4 and then stamping the PowerMac G4. Sort of like the Pixar lamp stamping on the "I" in Pixar in Pixar's movies.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

WOW!!! I just got to see the G5 Video on Apple's site. That's a great marketing video. You've got IBM in the video backing Apple. I love the music too. What's the name of that song? 

I wonder if Adobe is going to change their recommendation on what machine is the best for Photoshop. They advertise on their site that the best machine to run photoshop is a PC.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

one of the songs is from Fatboy Slim.
"Right here, Right now". Latest commercially-available album. First track.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hi Neil,

I just want to say a BIG thank you for keeping us up to date today from WWDC







. You did a great job!


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Kosh pondered:



> *I wonder if Adobe is going to change their recommendation on what machine is the best for Photoshop. They advertise on their site that the best machine to run photoshop is a PC.*


Well, considering that during some of the promotional material after the keynote rebroadcast, I noticed that CEO of Adobe, Bruce Chizen, was among the noteables that made their views heard. That is probably a good sign.

There is no doubt that the new G5 is going to stomp the competition.

It's weird. I suddenly feel like we're all "back in the race".


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> I suddenly feel like we're all "back in the race".


Yeah, I have to agree. We seem to now be on par with the PC world in terms of speed and graphics cards, and we have better features than most PCs - PCI-X, Firewire 800, and those new audio in/out ports.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Well I started another thread to address the angle of the performance gain but since the discussion seems to be developing here ...



> I've sat through so many slightly disappointing keynotes over the last 4 years (dating back let's say, to the dismay of the introduction of the G4 at the same and lower clock speed to the G3, followed rapidly by the speed downgrade debacle) that it's taken me a few hours to start to comprehend exactly how huge today was for the Mac faithful.
> 
> *It's been the death of a thousand cuts* for us over the last few years where we basically went from an iMac being able to perform (or even out perform) a decent PC, to lagging so far behind that Steve and Phil stopped doing bake offs entirely.
> 
> ...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm still trying to get over the _nine_ fans it takes to cool this thing. Suffice to say, Apple's notebook line will be powered by G4s for a while yet, until IBM find a way to cool the G5 or Jonathan Ive's team comes up with a swanky design for really small yet powerful fans.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Famous Switcher PGant commented:


> *I'm still trying to get over the _nine_ fans it takes to cool this thing. Suffice to say, Apple's notebook line will be powered by G4s for a while yet, until IBM find a way to cool the G5 or Jonathan Ive's team comes up with a swanky design for really small yet powerful fans. *


Actually, it doesn't take all 9 fans to cool the system. There are 9 fans in strategically placed areas, providing mutliple options on cooling. These fans are computer-controlled, only startin gup when heat levels rise to a specific level and they would kick in to cool that area.

Apple, with the introduction of the later G4 line, had "air-holes" of sorts that helped with the venting and cooling process. They are using this, as well as the case itself, to help draw heat away from the processor.

Unless you are in a very warm environment, you probably won't have more than a couple of fans kick in at any one time.


----------

